# RaspBSD.org



## balanga (May 26, 2017)

RaspBSD does not seem to have any versions of FreeBSD apart from 12.0 ... or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2017)

brd@ might know, he runs the site.


----------



## balanga (May 26, 2017)

Since I've now managed to get 12.0 working it isn't issue any longer...


----------

